# Faire fonctionner Google traduction  ?



## Rollmops (11 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à tous  

J’essaye de faire fonctionner la traduction sur YouTube avec un Google traduction. Comme conseillé  dans une video (voir capture écran) j’ai  téléchargé sur Apple Store l’appli Studio. Or le paramètre "détails" gràce auquel on peut changer les langues devrait se trouver affiché or il ne s’y trouve pas. Quelqu’un pourrait-il me conseiller à ce sujet merci

Ci-joint 2 captures d’écran et un lien pour voir la vidéo qui explique.

https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6304325?hl=fr


----------



## Rollmops (22 Juin 2021)

Curieux : ça ne marche *qu'avec le Pencil*, l'auteur de l'article aurait pu le dire…


----------

